
Show HN: Add annotations to videos using JavaScript - jjohansson
https://www.pdftron.com/samples/web/samples/advanced/video/
======
jjohansson
Here's a video demo (1-minute):
[https://www.pdftron.com/blog/webviewer/introducing-
webviewer...](https://www.pdftron.com/blog/webviewer/introducing-webviewer-
video-annotations/)

Here's the documentation:
[https://www.pdftron.com/documentation/web/guides/video/](https://www.pdftron.com/documentation/web/guides/video/)

